# Jervis Bay - Bowen Island - Plantation Point



## Pupster (Mar 31, 2011)

South coast yak fishers,

I am heading to Husky for the June long weekend and have had some tips on where where to go for decent Snapper and Kingfish.
I am told there are a few around the northern tip of Bowen Island and around Plantation Point. Anybody had any luck at these spots?
Temperature wise, is mid June still a goer for reds and kingies?

I hear the swell around Bowen Is. can be a bit mad. Anyone got any other tips for safe yak fishing in this area?
Also, I have a couple of 5 1/4" Williamson Jet Poppers (flame red and a green one) and a couple of vertical jigs to try on the kingies. Happy to hear some tips on tackle too.

Thanks, Pupster.


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

In between the island try trolling some plastics - its quite shallow in parts and I doubt weather you'll have time for jigging or popping - its also pretty rippy - but fish do move through there.... in past Ive just paddled through with the nose pointing well into the swell and when Ive felt I'm too far out just turned around...... so just to confirm paddle through the passage.

I think plantatiuon point holds salmon - but be mindfull of the marine park.......... further out around Bowen - yup deeper and you''ll run across alsorts - but again there can be a lot of swell - water movement - so you might be a ble to jig and pop but be prepared for more of a midfull paddle and troll at the same time....... you might be lucky and get a calm day but Ive found it quite testing except for in lee of the island itselfelf..plus mucho boat traffic too... good luck.


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Oh bty - loads of squid in and around the boat ramp at green patch ( i think thats where it is ) anyhow hit the area at first light and you should hook up - ideal for lunch or as a bait further out !!


----------



## Pupster (Mar 31, 2011)

Nice one wopfish, thanks very much for the advice.
The weather is looking a bit ords at this stage so i'll play it by ear!

All the best, Pupster.


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Mate the paddle from the boat ramp to the sheltered side of the island isnt that far.. so I'm sure you could give it a nudge if you had to...


----------



## Pupster (Mar 31, 2011)

Must say I am pretty keen. I have a mate that dives on the northern tip, and there are some decent fish where the shelf drops away to about 40 so I'm told. 
If the weather holds I'll definitely be out early Saturday morning. 
Heres to posting some pics of decent fish in a week or so!

Cheers, pupster.


----------



## bunsen (Jan 2, 2009)

If the weather is nasty, the patches around Murrays are always good for some OS squid at this time of year.
There are some good snapper spots well inside the bay at this time of year too. Watch the marine park boundaries closely though, as Wopfish says.
Plantation Pt is probably not the best fishing spot, depending on how far you are willing to cart your rig ( or paddle ), I would say around longnose bommie is a better spot, but definitely hairier!


----------

